# 10.2.2 Is Here!



## kendall (Nov 11, 2002)

Get it from Software Update! 

"The 10.2.2 Update delivers enhanced functionality and improved reliability for the following applications and technologies: Address Book, iChat, IP Firewall, Mail, Print Center, Rendezvous, Sherlock and Windows file service discovery. The update also includes the updated services previously delivered in Security Update 2002-09-20.

For detailed information on this Update, please visit http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n107140"


----------



## themacko (Nov 11, 2002)

I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## kendall (Nov 11, 2002)

*screams like a little girl*

It makes no mention if JFS support is included but suposidily it can only be turned on from a command line so maybe that is why?


----------



## twister (Nov 11, 2002)

well????

is it good, bad, better, best ever

Twister


----------



## kendall (Nov 11, 2002)

The GUI seems more responsive.  Much like what 10.2.1 did for 10.2.

The Knowledge Base for this release isn't up yet.  I'd like to see exactly what has been updated and changed.

I'm most interested in JFS support!  Is it there or not?!?!


----------



## twister (Nov 11, 2002)

Triangles pulsate on program statup.

Ohhh la la.

Twister


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 11, 2002)

Triangles pulsate?!  WHERE?!  My icons still bounce when the program launches...

_Edit: Nevermind.  I simply turned off "Animate opening applications" under the Dock preferences and voila!  Pulsating triangles!_


----------



## kendall (Nov 11, 2002)

In System Preferences/Dock, you can uncheck Animate opening applications.  It will then make the triangle pulsate while the app opens, the icon will not bounce.

It has been this way for quite some time.  It is nothiing new to 10.2.2.

As for JFS, i don't think its there!  At least not for 10.2.2 client.  The server version seems to allow you to enable it through Disk Utility.  I don't see the option in the client version!


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## kendall (Nov 11, 2002)

JFS is there, just hidden!

In Terminal, type "sudo diskutil enableJournal".  To disable it type "sudo diskutil disableJournal".

I don't know what terrible things this might do to your OS X drive.  Anyone care to find out?


----------



## plastic (Nov 11, 2002)

Curiously asking ... since almost every OS Xer is downloading the update, is .Mac working?


----------



## kendall (Nov 11, 2002)

Is it a kernel panic when the computer tells me I need to restart in four different languages? 

If so, JFS is the DEVIL! *screams*


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by itanium _
> *Is it a kernel panic when the computer tells me I need to restart in four different languages? *



Yup, that's the new-and-improved "elegant" kernel panic.  Nice, huh?


----------



## kendall (Nov 11, 2002)

My first kernel panic ever!  Yay!  I knew i could do it if I just kept screwing with OS X. 

It happened while I was restarting my computer.


----------



## optimus (Nov 11, 2002)

Mine seems a little peppier, too.



> _Originally posted by itanium _
> *The GUI seems more responsive.  Much like what 10.2.1 did for 10.2.
> 
> The Knowledge Base for this release isn't up yet.  I'd like to see exactly what has been updated and changed.
> ...


----------



## boi (Nov 11, 2002)

the Desktop Icons Shifting and Becoming Part of the Desktop Until Such Time That You Relaunch the Finder Bug is still there. pity.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 11, 2002)

Mine just popped up with it, downloading it right now.  iChat has been really buggy, I hope they fixed it.


----------



## BJL (Nov 11, 2002)

One improvement in X.2.2 will solve a problem reported here with updates when apps like Mail have been moved to a subfolders of Applications:

"Improves updating of applications installed with Mac OS X, updating them only if they have not been relocated or deleted."

But maybe you DO want the update, put in the new location?

Source: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107140


----------



## plastic (Nov 11, 2002)

Colonel "Sanders" Panick... means free Kentucky Fried Chicken for everyone!


----------



## symphonix (Nov 11, 2002)

It says: Corrects Address Book address format for Australian entries.

I only shot off a message about this too them an hour before the release. Guess I should have more faith, eh?


----------



## designer (Nov 11, 2002)

What is the advantage of having a journaling file system?

Make system more stable?


----------



## macfreak88 (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi!

Has the streaming over netwokr benn added to iTunes yet?


----------



## boi (Nov 12, 2002)

nope, not yet.

oh, and here's a bug in ichat that really gets my goat, and they still haven't fixed it:
let's say you get a new message. the little tiny window pops up and says "blahblahblah". then you can click on it and type a little response in it. when you hit enter, it automatically resizes, _and then_ sends whatever text is in the box.
if you hit enter and then start typing more text, it ignores your first message and sends whatever you happened to type already once the window finishes expanding. that way, i always respond to peoples' messages like:
THEM: hello
ME:  how's i
ME: t going.
ME: dang, ichat is annoying.

when i should have sent "hello" first and then "how's it going."

... it's hard to explain, and i'm a computer scientist, not a linguist, so yeah ^_^. maybe i'll make a video of it one day when i'm feelin' frisky.

as for now, i need to go find my goat.


----------



## 3mors (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *Triangles pulsate on program statup.
> 
> Ohhh la la.
> ...



Trinagles pulsate already on 10.2.1.


----------



## toast (Nov 12, 2002)

Can't see anything new AND interesting in X.22.
Good question: what advantages for JFS ?

Last question: hey, this forum is back to the older GUI ???  Why  ??? No more "Quick Reply" box...


----------



## uoba (Nov 12, 2002)

Hello people...

Anyways, 10.2.2 seems zippier on both my system (or have they sent me a placebo)... apps seem to start up quicker, and less delay between clicking and menus dropping.

As for the journaling, it's to journal the hard drive as so if the system crashes it can reference back to the journal to restore itself (or words to that effect)... Apparently there is about a 10% performance trade off if you use it. Good for a server machine though.


----------



## fryke (Nov 12, 2002)

about JFS: it's also good for a consumer machine. it's not an OVERALL 10% hit, you know. and i rather wait a second more while saving my photoshop work than having to redo the whole work again if i ever lock up my system totally and the harddrive can't recover it all.

the phrase "hasn't ever happened to me" won't solve your problem when it DOES happen to you. JFS does. 

about Speed Increase: usually, after upgrading a system, you'll notice some improvements in application launch and other parts of the system because of updated prebinding (the optimisation that happens on installing the update). i guess 10.2.2 didn't do much for performance, really.


----------



## toast (Nov 12, 2002)

Last posts from uoba and fryke are, as usual, clear and full of valuable info. Well done mates.

But, as I know nothing about JFS, may I ask for more precisions please ? I'm a "normal" Mac-intensive user, everyday work on Quark/Adobe, plus Carracho business, plus lots of browsing. Many many files on the HD, mostly MP3, much HD traffic hence. And many important files !

Is JFS a good solution, then, in your opinion ? How do I activate it ? What does it do exactly ? How does it work ? Useful URLs I could visit ? Thanx for any answers .


----------



## ddma (Nov 12, 2002)

toast,

i think what Apple has done is right for different users. Apple doesn't enable it on OS X by default (and even no option in Disk Utilities) means normal user doesn't need to pay too much attention to it.


----------



## toast (Nov 12, 2002)

> _ddma, okay, you said:_
> *toast,
> i think what Apple has done is right for different users.*


Didn't say the opposite, as far as I know.


----------



## fryke (Nov 12, 2002)

As far as I understand JFS (on HFS+ anyway), it basically allocates some harddisk memory to a file system cache. (8 MB by default.) This is where file structure changes are saved to. And on restart, after a crash, the actual file system's structure is compared with what the JFS cache knows.

There is a performance penalty on everything that involves the file system, apparently, but it shouldn't be too big. I have not encountered a massive penalty so far, so I'd say, the 10% figure might even be totally off.

There are no tests yet available on the web by people who are experienced in testing file systems, so maybe it would be better to wait for some O'Reilly or ArsTechnica article or something like that.

However, I think the current default of _not_ using a JFS-type file system can't be seen as good enough.


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 12, 2002)

FWIW, I turned it on, and I haven't noticed any difference in application launch speed.  I haven't done any tests on disk I/O so I can just say, that I haven't noticed any difference in speed on a G4 400.


----------



## boi (Nov 12, 2002)

wow!! hierarchial menu items from the dock are almost instant now! now no more comments from windows people about how fast their start menu is in comparison


----------



## Wilx (Nov 12, 2002)

I just installed 10.2.2 last night and shut down. This morning, after I started it up with 10.2.2 for the first time, my iBook didn't recognize my external firewire HD. Also, the buttons that controll the screen brightness (and double as F1 and F2 buttons) don't work anymore, but the ones right next to them that controll sound (and F3,4, and 5) work like usual. Anyone else have these problems? Thanks,

-Wilx


----------



## kendall (Nov 12, 2002)

I don't have an external Firewire HD so I couldn't tell you but my screen and sound controls work just fine from the keyboard.  

I have an iBook as well.


----------



## martijnvandijk (Nov 12, 2002)

...is great. that's the only thing I could find so far


----------



## gigi (Nov 12, 2002)

Just installed it....everything seem to be alot faster.
My mac is a G3 333mhz, 384 megs BTW


----------



## Ricky (Nov 12, 2002)

I think I could safely say that I'm up to about 75 to 80 percent of the speed I get in OS 9, now.


----------



## Gregita (Nov 12, 2002)

I gave feedback to Apple on their website about the text on web pages that disappeared. They fixed it in this version. I was happy to see that they were listening. 

 I don't know if it was an issue with older Macs or not. I don't know how much of it had to do with Quartz Extreme being supported or not.

All I know is that the text doesn't disappear from my weblog anymore when using ANY version of Netscape, Mozilla, or Chimera. It affected all of them on my system. It also affected Internet Explorer. I had to turn off the text smoothing in I.E. to keep the words from disappearing. 

For another example, the text is not disappearing as I type this. It used to. It kind of makes it hard to write posts on a weblog or forum if the words and sentences disappear as you type them. 

Also, iChat does seem to be a bit more responsive than it was. I had problems with it for a while, too. Sometimes, you would be sending instant messages like mad, and they would never be seen. This goes for incoming instant messages as well. I haven't used it enough, though, since 10.2.2 was posted, to know if they fixed all of the bugs in it.

Overall, for my system, 10.2.2 was a much-needed upgrade. It fixed bugs I have had for two months. 

Thank you, Apple.


----------



## baldprof (Nov 12, 2002)

I had switched to using Chimera most of the time because of the way that IE wouldn't completely render some pages unless I clicked "refresh". That problem seems to be gone now; not that i like MS that much but for some sites it almost seemed like you had to use IE. A small improvement but welcome.


----------



## designer (Nov 12, 2002)

I turned on JSF and guess what happen.

People are talking about losing 10% of process or whatever, and crash after JSF has been turned on.

In my case, my mac DP 500 with 786 mb ram got more stable and faster than before.

So far I can't see any downside of it. I don't see any process decreasing when I save files or open files.

I am really happy with my mac, I just need a new graphic card 

I am using "PC "at work. I can't use it when I need it most. When I open 4 or 5 programs to finish project, it run like PII 150 Mhz: I am using PIII 600 Mhz at work.

Well, I should say I love OS X.


----------



## ddma (Nov 12, 2002)

So far there is a bug they need to fix... Spring-loaded Finder's window should pop up as the front most window! For example, when you are draging a file and spring-loading some windows while Chimera is the currect application, those windows are covered by Chimera.


----------



## designer (Nov 12, 2002)

ddma,

That is true... Mmmm..

I am using show desktop program and it works very well.

Give it try

http://versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=10005&db=mac


----------



## ddma (Nov 12, 2002)

thanks designer,

i just downloaded it. don't know if this little app has fixed my problem or not. but it reminds me about WINDOWS.


----------



## martijnvandijk (Nov 13, 2002)

starting up my iMac takes only 45 seconds now. delicious!


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## toast (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *My cat is 46 years old. *



The mind is like a parachute... it works best when turned on.


----------



## Jason (Nov 13, 2002)

um shouldnt it be

the mind is like a parachute.. it works best when open?

parachutes arent exactly on and off, rather open, and umm your dead


----------



## NielZ (Nov 15, 2002)

10.2.2 brought instability for me.
Everytime i open a "new" app that i didn't open after the update (IE don't use GraphicConverter very often, i open it once a week or so), it crashes. IE, Chimera, iTunes, System Prefs, QT, they all crash at their first launce in 10.2.2.
Disk Copy just gave me my first 'complete system freeze' in OS X (i've seen kernel panics and Blue Screen Of Deaths, but this was new). My mouse freezed and my MP3's stopped playing.
Dock response has improved indeed, but to wait 0,16 seconds less for an instable OS... :s


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## genghiscohen (Nov 15, 2002)

With journaling turned on, I haven't noticed any performance hit.  What I *have* noticed is an incredible speed-up in app launch time.  I have the Dock set to show the pulsating triangles instead of the bouncing icons, and every app launches after one little triangle throb!  Not even a complete pulsation!
I did have 2 kernel panics the first day, but I think one was my fault (trying to do CLI stuff while simultaneously editing my .tcshrc).  But nothing since, and journaling made sure there was no harm done.


----------



## delyon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok, so this may seem a little trivial for some of the experts out there, but i have to ask because it's bugging me. I have two systems running jaguar 10.2, i want to do the update via software update, but i only think i should have to download this once. Is there a way to do the update on one system and then copy some sort of downloaded file to update the other system without having to go through the whole download process again?

Any response would be appreciated, its for this reason only that i haven't updated yet, and i just bought a new TiBook set to arrive on monday, so i'm quite psyched.


----------



## iMan (Nov 15, 2002)

delyon,
easy, just download the stand alone update and copy it over to your other mac. You'll find it at http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/macosxupdate.html

Viktor


----------



## cybergoober (Nov 15, 2002)

Also under the File (I think) menu in Software Update you can choose to "Download checked items to Desktop" before you install an update.


----------



## BJL (Nov 18, 2002)

1) Do the installation once with Software Update.

2) Before quitting from Software Update or clicking "Restart...", go to menu Update and use item "Save As...". Tht gives you a package (.pkg) file that you can transfer and use on other computers.

Note and warning: SU saves package files (really folders) of exactly the same name in folder Library:Receipts, but those versions only contain  "information files", not the actual compressed software. I suppose that the Receipts are used by Software Update to work out what versions of everything have been installed so far.


----------



## delyon (Nov 18, 2002)

thanks, I managed to d/l the update from apples site, but for some reason it told me i cant update on the system due to insuffient requirements. I saw that software d/l said combined update, and at apple it didn't. I only hope that i don't have to d/l 10.2.1 as well. Will see soon, but thanks for the help.


----------



## hazmat (Nov 18, 2002)

I have seen no difference at all between 10.2.1 and 10.2.2.  The Nvidia error on bootup is still there, spring-loaded folders still do not work correctly.


----------



## delyon (Nov 18, 2002)

i've been reading that a lot of people are having serious problems with 10.2.2 and 10.2.1, i'm begining to think that i should stick with 10.2. I haven't had much issues with it other than when i first installed.


----------



## Jason (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *Read your own quote over again, dude... oh sorry, you were replying to Toast... ug... read my quote below... it's from the dhali himself... and it's "opened"...
> 
> My cat is definately 46 years old... *



ah didnt know you had that in your sig, i thought he was just saying it wrong 

sorry!


----------

